# Assignment for Uni - Photography Beginner's Guide - Help appreciated!



## kuis (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Guys!


For an assignment I have to do at school, I created a short beginner's guide, addressing the beginner aspects of photography.
It would mean so much to me if you could just have a look at it; it would be even better if you could also leave a comment on YouTube (since I will be graded on the amount of interaction I can report on!).


If you see any points for improvement, please let me know as well (preferably in a comment on Youtube).


Thank you so much and have a great day! 


Aron


[video=youtube;gcvuFjbKdfE] 



[/video]

Link to the entire playlist youtube.com/watch?v=gcvuFjbKdfE&list=PLp-JqU894aui0xUSxQlwrdLNoXF9GkeIJ&index=1


----------

